# Teaching in Italy



## AggelaMeToDelfina (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone here knows where are the best places to search for work as an English teacher in Italy? I've heard Milan is full of jobs but is there anywhere quieter and less expensive?

Thanks in advance,
Aggela =)


----------



## kylesmith (Aug 5, 2008)

Rome normally has plenty of work but aint cheap.

I've heard that along the coast and resort areas it can be cheaper to live and there can be plenty of teaching work.

Wish you luck!


----------



## tigger (Oct 23, 2008)

Decide which area you like the sound of then look for schools in smaller towns there. I started in Foligno (near Perugia), then went to Perugia, but most towns of a certain size (Modena, Ferrara- - lovely place and not expensive, Ravenna etc will all have language schools)


----------

